# How many people wear camo out duck/goose hunting?



## dogdexter1 (Sep 6, 2007)

Blue jeans and a sweatshirt for me


----------



## gboyd242 (Jul 6, 2005)

I am all decked out in camo. I figure it can't hurt.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

We always laugh, when we go into places and see people all decked out in camo. Saw one guy that was eating lunch with waders on. We always joke that it's NR's and 9 times out of 10... It's true!

I have a pair of Gore-tex hunting pants that I wear for everything. They are the upland pants from Cabela's, tan in color. I usually wear whatever I feel like for a top. When it's cold I will wear a camo coat, but thats it. I like to sport wool pants also. I may look like a 19 year old Elmer fud, but I don't care I am warm and dry!


----------



## 2Socks (Apr 18, 2006)

Why would anyone care what someone else wears. I realize some NR's are a pain in the butt but come on get a life. I wear camo grouse hunting, they are my hunting pants, what ever I am after.


----------



## Quacker Wacker (Oct 12, 2006)

umm yea i wear camo waders and a camo jacket all the time because that way your chances of getting spotted when the game is flying in compared to if you have jeans on is slim to none.


----------



## mnbirdhunter (Sep 15, 2005)

Most of the time when I'm either hunting in a layout blind or in my permanent blind I'll just wear jeans and a sweatshirt because the birds can't see me. I will wear camo if I am just sitting in the weeds or when it gets cold later in the season because all my warm gear is camo.


----------



## little hunter (Oct 12, 2006)

i wear camo for everything, it decreases your chances of getting spotted and plus thats part of the experience for me being all decked out and everything. except i will wear jeans for pheasent hunting sometimes.


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

I wear camo all the time. Head to toe. If you are out of the blind and the birds are coming I just hit the dirt and stay still. I have killed quite a few from the outside of the spread like this.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

I wear camo all the time-its my clothes I can get dirty and not have to worry about it-its warm also. I have went into many cafes with waders on Im sure......whats the big deal???? I wear waders in the field spread all the time


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

I were camo whenever I hunt because its warm waterproof and I often times am just sitting in the bushes


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

i get decked out as well. A huntin partner of mine seems to like wearing jeans and a black hooded sweatshirt sometimes, dumba$$! Ofcourse he doesn't mind, but i as sure hell do, especially when one of the last times we were out goose hunting and he decided to chase a goose that got hit and flew down a couple hundred yards in front of our dekes. Of course when he was out there another group of twenty wanted in to our dekes so he layed down in the field, and guess what happened, the birds flared to bright blue jeans in a stubble field!!!!!! what are the odds?!?!?!


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

now now brown cow!!


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Is this a serious question?

Yes... I wear camouflage clothing when I am trying to blend into natural vegetation.


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

> Is this a serious question?
> 
> Yes... I wear camouflage clothing when I am trying to blend into natural vegetation.


yeah i guess its serious. I wear camo jacket, camo hat all times. If on water, camo waders... in field in blind either carhartts or camo pants.


----------



## greenwinger_13 (Oct 6, 2005)

I thought this thread was for sure a joke but i guess not... Yes I wear camo and anyone who doesn't when trying to duck or goose hunt should..Yasure you can shoot random types of ducks and shoot stuff not wearing camo and duckin into the reeds or you blind, but why would you not wear camo for real? Anyone can wear whatever they want but I will be feelin alot better when huge flocks of mallies are comin into the decoys here in a couple weeks becuase I wasn't half a$$ about what I do...


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Yes and no. A lot of my outerwear is camo only because it is designed for the hunter with appropriate pockets, insulation, waterproofing and etc. But I do use a lot of mono color mil surplus wool clothes and rarely notice a difference if i keep still. If you flew over a hunting field or slough during the fall you'd be suprised at the irregular stuff that stands out in fields but doesn't seem to bother game.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Alot of the camo today is really dark, and stands out just as much as a solid color. If you wear a light color you are going to blend in well with a wheat field. More then likely better then say Max 4. The onl difference is the break up, but as stated as long as you stay still they won't be affected by you.

Don't get me wrong I wear camo alot, but in alot of cases it is over stressed.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Not trying to sound like an idiot but honestly is this a seroius question?

Id wear that if i was hunting in a layout blind but?

Come on


----------



## Adam Wegner (Sep 19, 2007)

you guys might as well where BRIGHT orange with a BRIGHT orange blind........ i All WAYS where camo no matter what it is.


----------



## swany25 (Sep 3, 2005)

Watch out *hunt4P&Y*

I'm a non resident hunter and here I come with all my camo. I never wear it here in MN, only when I go out of state to hunt, Yeah.

Why would you make fun of somebody that hunts and wears camo, they don't make fun of you and your wool pants. (except your friend's, because they would not be good friends if they didn't.


----------



## I_grow_pheasants (Sep 28, 2005)

i wear my camo all the time hunting. I guess it just puts me in the right frame of mind, probably don't need it under my waders or when i am in the blind, but there is always that chance the birds will come in when your not ready, and it always seems they do. This past weekend, it happened many times when we were out of our blinds, so we just layed down, and the mallards kept coming. Three out of the four of us were out of the blinds readjusting the dekes, when about 400 birds came in, so we layed down, and still got our birds. So i guess i may look like an idiot in publc with it on, but hey i sure had fun shooting those birds, and i don't care if people think I look like a fool.


----------



## uglyduckling (Oct 12, 2007)

Youve got to get into it and wear all camo! Its camo head to toe for me!


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

Like Ted Nugent says camo is not just for hunting it is for casual wear to! I agree


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

Not trying to be an *******, but it's not like it is an absolute must have if your hunting in a layout blind. do i wear it? yeah, so i dont get caught out in the middle of the spread with my pants down, but it's not like you cant be successful unless you wear it. i think thats a fair question.[/quote]


----------

